# PCGH Retro: Die meist verkaufte Print-Ausgabe aller Zeiten



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH Retro: Die meist verkaufte Print-Ausgabe aller Zeiten


----------



## ultio (15. Januar 2009)

Ha, 8 ms LCD Monitor von Samsung für 500€, heute sind solche Teile vielleicht 1/8 Wert . Immer wieder irgendwie lustig durch alte PC Magazine zu gehen.
(Seite)


----------



## JackBauer006 (15. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir lags damals daran, soweit ich mich noch recht erinnern kann, dass in dieser Ausgabe die ATI Radeon X850 getestet wurde und ich zu dem Zeitpunkt eine neue Grafikkarte gebraucht haben, also hatte sich mir die Frage gestellt ob ich mir die X800 oder die X850 zu lege, ich entschied mich jedoch nach dem Test noch etwas zu warten und kaufte mir später die X800XT-PE (was übrigens meine meist benutzte Grafikkarte war, fast 2 jahre lang hat sie ihren Dienst verrichtet, bis ich meinen ganzen PC verkaufte, seitdem wächsle ich meine Grafikkarte etwa 1 mal im Jahr).


----------



## TheGamler (15. Januar 2009)

Die komplette Ausgabe in der Galerie? Das ist ja echt klasse! 
Wäre das nicht machbar sowas öfters zum machen? Also so Retro-Ausgaben online stellen?
Wobei, von mir aus auch gern die akuelle Ausgabe 

Ich liebe solche "Rückblicke", ja die Zeiten von damals... da denk ich dabei manchmal WTF!? 
Bsp: Wer zum Teufel kauft eine X800 pro für 390*€ 
*Oder diese Werbung auf Bild 23 

Nochmal super Aktion


----------



## I am an O.C. Profi (15. Januar 2009)

@PCGH

Könnt ihr die Ausgabe bitte als Pdf auf die nächste Extended DVD 03/09 packen?????
Danke!!!!


----------



## XETH (15. Januar 2009)

" Die Ausgabe 01/2005 war das erste Heft mit einer zweiseitigen 8-Gigabyte-DVD"

~8 GB (8,5 = 4,7 + 3,8) dvds sind zweiLAGIG, zweiSEITIG wären 9,4 GB (2x 4,7 GB)

alles klar? (vorrausgesetzt sie sind bis zum rand voll)


----------



## richy-guitar (15. Januar 2009)

Das war damals glaube meine erste (oder zweite) Ausgabe der PCGH.^^
Zum einen weil ich da begann mich für Hardware zu interessieren zum anderen weil ich's cool fand das Rod im Heft war da ich bekennender ärzte-Fan bin...^^


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (15. Januar 2009)

@TheGamler:
Ich Muhahaha 
Hab die wirklich noch in meinem alten PC, die schöne AGP-Graka


----------



## locojens (15. Januar 2009)

Ich finde ja diesen "neuen" Standard namens BTX sehr schön!
Vorallem da sich Dieser nie durchgesetzt hat.Dazu noch die auf dem Kopf liegende Festplatte.


----------



## richy-guitar (15. Januar 2009)

locojens schrieb:


> Ich finde ja diesen "neuen" Standard namens BTX sehr schön!
> Vorallem da sich Dieser nie durchgesetzt hat. Dazu noch die auf dem Kopf liegende Festplatte



Durchgesetzt nicht, aber eingesetzt wird er immernoch. Fujitsu-Siemens-Computers zum Beispiel liefern Rechner im BTX-Format noch heute aus und die halten was damals versprochen wurde: sie sind leise. Doch das schafft man heute auch (mit ein wenig mehr Aufwand) mit ATX.
Die Festplatte ist bei FSC parallel zu Ausenwand angebracht und "häng" quasi quer im Gehäuse in einem extra Käfig, der herausgeklappt werden muss wenn man an das Mainboard will.


----------



## locojens (15. Januar 2009)

richy-guitar schrieb:


> Die Festplatte ist bei FSC parallel zu Ausenwand angebracht und "häng" quasi quer im Gehäuse in einem extra Käfig, der herausgeklappt werden muss wenn man an das Mainboard will.



Ok dann liegt der Kasten da scheinbar. Aber egal "Fertigrechner" sind mir eh ein Grauss. Schlimm war es z.B. immer wenn man der "Kundschaft" erklären durfte "wenn die Karte da Ausgetauscht wird geht das ach so tolle Frontpanel nicht mehr" (Medion PC mit Frontpanelanschlüssen an 2 Steckkarten).


----------



## failing (15. Januar 2009)

richy-guitar schrieb:


> Das war damals glaube meine erste (oder zweite) Ausgabe der PCGH.^^
> Zum einen weil ich da begann mich für Hardware zu interessieren zum anderen weil ich's cool fand das Rod im Heft war da ich bekennender ärzte-Fan bin...^^




@PCGH-Team: Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es an Rod gelegen haben könnte, dass ihr so viele Ausgaben verkauft habt? Bei gefühlten 50 Milliarden Ärzte Fans in Deuschland ist das kein Wunder.


----------



## fireball (15. Januar 2009)

Über BTX habe ich mich auch ein wenig amüsiert. 

Allerdings muss gesagt werden das sich der Standart doch ein Stück weit durchgesetzt hat! Nicht nur FSC nutzt diesen, sondern auch DELL und einige andere. Vielleicht selten im Endkundenmarkt, dafür um so häufiger im Business Bereich. Wir haben in der Firma reichlich DELL Systeme und alle aktuellen Systeme sind im BTX Standart gehalten.

Aber ich kenne kaum eine BTX Platine oder BTX Gehäuse das für den Gamer zu hause angeboten wird... 
z.B. finde ich bei Alternate keine BTX Mainboard oder Gehäuse Komponente.


----------



## richy-guitar (15. Januar 2009)

failing schrieb:


> @PCGH-Team: Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es an Rod gelegen haben könnte, dass ihr so viele Ausgaben verkauft habt? Bei gefühlten 50 Milliarden Ärzte Fans in Deuschland ist das kein Wunder.



Jo, bringt doch noch ne "The Rod"-Ausgabe^^


----------



## mathal84 (15. Januar 2009)

ich glaub auch dass einer der Rock'N'Roll-Übermenschen damit zu tun hat


----------



## Kreisverkehr (15. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr eigentlich auch mal alte Ausgaben als PDF zum runterladen anbieten?
Oder wo kann man denn die ganzen alten Ausgaben möglichst kompakt - hfftl kostenlos  - bekommen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Januar 2009)

fireball schrieb:


> Nicht nur FSC nutzt diesen, sondern auch DELL und einige andere. Vielleicht selten im Endkundenmarkt, dafür um so häufiger im Business Bereich.



Also im Endkundenmarkt hat Dell schon seit längerer Zeit wieder auf (inverted) ATX umgestellt.



> Aber ich kenne kaum eine BTX Platine oder BTX Gehäuse das für den Gamer zu hause angeboten wird...
> z.B. finde ich bei Alternate keine BTX Mainboard oder Gehäuse Komponente.



Platine gabs nie eine und Gehäuse auch nur als Comboausführungen - die die Hersteller wieder gestrichen haben, nachdem auch Intel selbst aufgegeben hat, was an dem ATX-Chaos zu ändern.


----------



## Namaker (15. Januar 2009)

failing schrieb:


> @PCGH-Team: Schon mal dran gedacht, dass es an Rod gelegen haben könnte, dass ihr so viele Ausgaben verkauft habt? Bei gefühlten 50 Milliarden Ärzte Fans in Deuschland ist das kein Wunder.


Eher nicht, auf Seite 3 unten wurde er nämlich "Rob" genannt


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Januar 2009)

XETH schrieb:


> " Die Ausgabe 01/2005 war das erste Heft mit einer zweiseitigen 8-Gigabyte-DVD"
> 
> ~8 GB (8,5 = 4,7 + 3,8) dvds sind zweiLAGIG, zweiSEITIG wären 9,4 GB (2x 4,7 GB)
> 
> alles klar? (vorrausgesetzt sie sind bis zum rand voll)



Ahoi,

Ja, und da sind wir beim Problem. 

Wir können die 4,7 Gigabyte nicht voll ausnutzen. Von daher war "8 Gigabyte", das auch auf dem Cover stand, die richtige Aussage.

Dual-Layer-DVDs hatte PC Games Hardware noch nie im Einsatz.


----------



## Jami (15. Januar 2009)

Namaker schrieb:


> Eher nicht, auf Seite 3 unten wurde er nämlich "Rob" genannt


Was hat Rod da eigentlich bei PCGH gemacht???


----------



## failing (15. Januar 2009)

Er hat Lenkräder getestet.


----------



## bingo88 (15. Januar 2009)

Haha da hab ich doch mein K8NXP-9 entdeckt! Und es läuft immer noch solide 

Sehr schöne Idee mit dem Heft, allerdings wär ein Download besser gewesen. Ich vermute jetzt mal das geht aber aus DRM(?)-Gründen nicht...

Aber trotzdem sehr interessant! Könntet ihr öfters machen, es ist doch sehr interessant, was damals so aktuell war.


----------



## davidenine (16. Januar 2009)

Geil,die hab ich sogar noch daheim.


----------



## Zoon (16. Januar 2009)

X850PE 

auch genannt "Press-Edition" weil die so gut wie nie im Handel anzutreffen war sondern nur in der IT-Presse


----------



## Uziflator (16. Januar 2009)

Kommmen vlt auchmal, die dicken PCGHPrint Bücher mit allen ausgaben des Jahres drin,so wie ihr sie in der Redaktion habt?


mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2009)

Weiß nicht, wie das bei PCGH ist - aber Büchereien lassen sowas immer extra durch Buchbinder anfertigen.


----------



## blaubär (19. Januar 2009)

Zoon schrieb:


> X850PE
> 
> auch genannt "Press-Edition" weil die so gut wie nie im Handel anzutreffen war sondern nur in der IT-Presse



Dann hab ich ja die Personal Edition, extra für mich

ABer die Werbungen sind echt geil anzusehen.  Einmal die Werbung mit der Frau und einmal die Siedler Werbung mit den Zetteln, weiter bin ich noch nicht mit dem lesen.
Nur geil!


----------



## boomshak-a-lackA (20. Januar 2009)

2005 habt ihr erklärt wie man "SP2" installiert nicht sp1, wenn ihr mir nicht glaubt schaut aufs cover


----------



## ATIFan22 (23. März 2009)

Der  "Einsteiger"  Rechenr der auch auf Seite 98 erwänt wird entspricht genau meinen alten Rechner,aber was heißt hier schwache Grafikkarte,die ist in BF2 2mal schneller als meine Geforce 6200 und 4x schneller
Die CPU hat mich 2003(naja meinen Vater) damals fast 200€ gekostet. Soviel kostet heute nen P II und der ist ja auch keine einsteiger CPU mehr


----------



## SFT-GSG (4. Februar 2022)

Ich glaube das Office Paket auf DVD hat in Zeiten mit kaum verfügbaren Internet auch zum Verkauf beigetragen.


----------



## WoWa89 (5. Februar 2022)

Ich habe die Zeit geliebt. Ich habe auch 2005 meinen zweiten Rechner geholt der auch noch heute funktioniert und ich den Rechner als Test-PC verwende wo ich jetzt Benchmarks mit alten Grafikkarten mache. Ich habe auch noch die Geforce 6600GT  (2x) und die X800 Serie.
1x die MSI NX 6600GT 129MB 
1x Gainward 6600GT 256Mb
1xSapphire  Radeon X800 256MB
1x Sapphire Radeon X800XL 256MB
Alles in PCI Express. War eine geile Zeit!
Die 6600Gt war damals der größte Preisleistungstipp
Wobei die Radeon X800 Xl dann auch interessant war diese bot eine ähnliche Leistung wie eine 6800Gt und war dennoch etwas günstiger 
Würde es auch feiern wenn man die alten PCGH in pdf Form kostenlos runterladen könnte ich hatte mal die Hefte von 2005 aber leider dann weggeschmissen weil ich nicht gedacht hätte das ich später mich für die alte Hardware noch so sehr interessieren werde.
Ich würde es auch sehr gut finden wenn PCGH mehr Retro Themen und auch Benchmarks zu alten Grafikkarten mit den entsprechenden Sytemen wieder machen würde leider wusste man damals nicht wie heute welche benchmark Szenen immer bei Spielen gemacht wurden, so das man meist es nicht so gut wie heute vergleichen konnte.


----------

